# New Mahler Symphony No. 9 World Premier Recording! (USA Premier Performance)



## CalebWY (Mar 4, 2014)

My name is Caleb Young and I'm a graduate student in conducting at the Jacobs School of Music in Bloomington, Indiana. We are working on recording a World Premier CD of a wonderful arrangement of Mahler's 9th Symphony by Klaus Simon. We will also be performing the USA Premier of this arrangement.

Please check out our Kickstarter for me info! Also feel free to leave any questions you have!

Help make this wonderful music come alive!

Best,

Caleb 

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/64714394/kammermahler-premier-recording-project


----------

